
Concurrency vs. Parallelism and the Erlang Advantage - nathan_long
http://nathanmlong.com/2017/06/concurrency-vs-paralellism/
======
ac2u
Funnily enough, I also employ lunchtime food prep scenarios to help explain
similar topics.

